# Using weed with DP



## AllmindnoBrain (Jun 28, 2007)

Smoking magnifies my DP by 10 making it nearly unbearable. For some reason despite this, I am still drawn to smoking maybe because i still cant figure out if the things that i think while high are real and logical and everything else i think is missing the point somehow. Every thought is so intense, I wish i could share them with you but its so hard. For example: i had friends over and there were about 6 of us sitting at my dinner table drinking and smoking, i remember observing everyone and picking up on all of their nervous habits and realized that everyone is nervous speaking in front of people to some extent (now that i think of it i dont think its true), one girl was reading a magazine which she always does when she is over, another was playing with her beer can, i was folding a piece of cardboard etc., then i thought while someone was speaking that this particular person felt the NEED to be funny because thats what people expected of her. its like i become obsessed with the why and not the what of what people are doing and saying and i feel the need to get to the bottom of it and then once i do it freaks me out. I pray i dont sound insane, saying that makes me sane right? cool. Am i over-analyzing thus misinterpreting these peoples behavior and and my own or is it that there is a vastly deeper understanding and meaning for everything out there but is just too difficult to grasp it all at once and most of it just flies over your head, i cant deal with that thought being true. I need to understand everything and break it down into its elemental parts. Should i just accept the complexity of this world and the fact that i cant make sense of everything?


----------



## brandon is not taken (Mar 29, 2007)

Wow i can totally relate. i still smoke weed too. I prefer to smoke by myself, because when i am around other people it can give me bad social anxiety which can lead to panic attacks.

But sometimes i do the same thing you do. I get stoned and everything seems surreal. I feel like i can see people from a whole different angle then i ever had before, and you can really see what they are, not what they show on the surface. I can see all of thier anxiety and problems. This only happens sometimes when i smoke though. Sometimes i am fine.

I find that if i smoke after i drank some beer i have a much better time. I guess that is not really a great idea though...lol


----------



## nayashi (Sep 4, 2004)

After having DP for six years I decided to start smoking pot (I don't anymore. I quit because my girlfriend doesn't really approve and also because I just stopped enjoying it). While I was smoking pot, I thought it was helping my DP, but now that I look back on it, it just made me not care that I had it. It didn't make it better or worse, it just made me ignore it better.

That's my experience with it. But that's what pot does, it makes you observe things way closer and in way more detail. I think it's true of most people.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

ry...


----------



## brandon is not taken (Mar 29, 2007)

Tigersuit said:


> I'll probably get flamed for this, but I firmly believe pot "cured" my initial DP/DR. It wasn't until psychedelic use that it came back (along with other goodies like HPPD).
> 
> Pretty soon I'm going to buy a large quantity of pot to help me taper off clonazepam. It will be my 3rd attempt. See you later, short term memory...


Ok here is the flame

so you claim pot cured your dp/dr. And now you have it again?

How unlucky could a person be to develop dp/dr once, become totally 100% cured, and then get it again?

sounds like maybe you were never cured in the first place.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

%.


----------



## J. (Apr 2, 2007)

fock that. 
weed caused mine. I got soooo freaking depressed. 
not touching that stuff again ever!!!!!!


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

the way we feel/think/see things while on pot IS THE REAL US. that is how shit is suppose to be


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

ihavemessedupdreams said:


> the way we feel/think/see things while on pot IS THE REAL US. that is how shit is suppose to be


Why aren't we born stoned then?! Mind-altering drugs are called mind-altering for a reason.


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

we are born stoned in the sense of what we become now while being stoned and dp'd at the same time.

so what im trying to say is for us to feel normal like other people we have to be high. they dont.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

*confused*


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

maybe not for you because your probly not as severe as me with these 2 disorders. maybe thats why you cant see it


----------



## AllmindnoBrain (Jun 28, 2007)

> Why aren't we born stoned then?! Mind-altering drugs are called mind-altering for a reason.


Good point.

If your right Ihavemessedupdreams then I dont think i can handle or cope with the ''real thing''.

I think im going to stick with alcohol, she treats me much better than mary jane. Id rather drink away the pain then inhale the truth i guess.

Does anyone ever feel really different than everyone else, even amongst us fellow DPers(Doesnt make sense i know, fuck it), do you feel that thought hovering over your head at all times just waiting there filtering everything that comes in, you have that thought in your bloodstream constantly telling you that your different and abnormal and anything that anything you think or feel is in some way off, weird, backwards, wrong..?


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

ihavemessedupdreams said:


> maybe not for you because your probly not as severe as me with these 2 disorders. maybe thats why you cant see it


What other disorder do you have? Maybe that's why I don't really get it.


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

yep we are so far from how stuff is really suppose to be its retard how indiffrent we actully are even watching people talk and stuff and itt seems like ok well the way things really are cant be that far off... but it is big time unless we gained a new way of preciving reailty(once fixed ofcourse)

well sorry, derealization. they go hand in hand they actully are but diffrent in someway(of underlin problems)


----------



## none (Dec 29, 2005)

//


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

^^^I really dont think you 2 have this disorder as bad as alot of other people on here..


----------



## AllmindnoBrain (Jun 28, 2007)

you CAN think that but im telling you ur thinking is wrong. You shouldnt downplay other peoples problems especially based on very little information, it kind of pisses me off.

I think that some of the things that we think while high or when very depersonalized are real and accurate but highly exaggerated. Every thought that i have is so intense, when i think "normal" people would just brush a certain thought or realization off of their shoulders and say who gives a floweredfuck. I KNOW that a lot of the things that i percieve about myself are wrong and illogical yet i still BELIEVE those perceptions, which is very odd. For example i have convinced myself that i am mentally retarded in some unique way despite loud evidence that should nullify that belief. If i cant accurately assess myself how can i be sure that my judgements of other people and their behavior are sound? Sometimes i get so bad i feel like i dont REALLY understand anything about anything.


----------



## Ludovico (Feb 9, 2007)

Smoking weed doesn't really affect my DP. DP is triggered by a single thought, and I can stop that thought in it's tracks whether I am stoned or not.


----------



## none (Dec 29, 2005)

//


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

get your intelect out of your fucking ass what the fuck do you think happend when WEED put you in this state if your so fucking intelectual it hypnotised you thought you would be smart enough to figure this out??
so smoke it again and unhypnotise yourself... dumbass


----------



## none (Dec 29, 2005)

//


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

yeah ok belive what you want. why do you think theres no cure? why do you think you got here after smoking weed it's not that hard to figure out and I know you dont want to hear it but you hypnotised yourself


----------



## none (Dec 29, 2005)

//


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

man listen, I'm not trying to make an argument here I know it is reallly really really hard to see from being so DP'd but this is the truth! how do defense meachnisem's work a women is being raped she hypnotises herself into making it look like its not really happning to her and that is what we called DEPERSONALIZATION/DERELIZATION it's so simple dude.


----------



## brandon is not taken (Mar 29, 2007)

ihavemessedupdreams said:


> man listen, I'm not trying to make an argument here I know it is reallly really really hard to see from being so DP'd but this is the truth! how do defense meachnisem's work a women is being raped she hypnotises herself into making it look like its not really happning to her and that is what we called DEPERSONALIZATION/DERELIZATION it's so simple dude.


So i am being constantly raped? Who is raping me? Please ask them to stop.


----------



## none (Dec 29, 2005)

//


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

wow you guys are very iggnorant dont like being wrong I see? or maybe it's hard to face the truth... your comments are sad


----------



## none (Dec 29, 2005)

//


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

tyes sorry... the rape victem should smoke and unhypnotise herself is the only way Im saying or wait for that one day she magically unhypnotises like we are all waiting for


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

y.


----------



## HalfAPerson (Aug 22, 2006)

brandon is not taken said:


> ihavemessedupdreams said:
> 
> 
> > man listen, I'm not trying to make an argument here I know it is reallly really really hard to see from being so DP'd but this is the truth! how do defense meachnisem's work a women is being raped she hypnotises herself into making it look like its not really happning to her and that is what we called DEPERSONALIZATION/DERELIZATION it's so simple dude.
> ...


I haven't chimed in in quite awhile, but this thread is so humorous I can't help it. (No doubt unintentionally hilarious on certain ends).


----------



## Marre90 (Jun 30, 2007)

Actually im a living proof that cannabis wont get you back to "reality". My dp/dr started after smoking marihuana for the first time. I had smoked hasch 2 times before and nothing happened i just laughed constantly  After smoking marihuana i could feel this Television sensation and dp/dr, the day after i still felt a little bit "high" and now it has gone 2 months, still have it. As i said in the first sentence, im a proof of that it wont get you back, meaning i tried smoking pot various times after i got dp/dr guess what. It wont work, my dp/dr got worse, before i could at least live without constantly be thinking of how i would feel if i didnt have dp/dr, i dont even think i would've seeked help with a shrink. Now 3 weeks later after taking Fluoxetine 20mg a day i dont even feel a little different, only difference is i got diarrea 2 days, which isnt very nice. You guys that take an SSRI anti-depressant i hope this wont make you angry but i found a research test on the net where they try giving patients with Dp/dr 48mg fluoxetine a day and the rest of them : sugar pills. The fluoxetine doesnt have a bigger effect than placebo, sorry : http://bjp.rcpsych.org/cgi/content/abstract/185/1/31

I got my Dp/dr the 22 april btw, how i know it, is because i keep a calender with pictures, the picture is bob marley smoking pot and text beneath the picture is : "Today i smoked pot with 2 of my friends"

I hate myself for smoking pot, i should never have done it, i regret it so fucking hard.

Peace, marre.


----------



## MidnightRambler (May 5, 2007)

ihavemessedupdreams how did you conclude that smoking again unhypnotizes you? or even that smoking in the first place hypnotizes you.

i tried smoking again about 10months after i got it (from pot) and trust me it did NOT help, if anythingmade it worse. permanently.

allof this bullshit about "truth", while nice to think about, doesn't really explain dp/dr. call it enlightenment, whatever, but it's just themind removing itself from reality so as to keep itself together... nothingmore than a response to trauma in whatever form. i guess it does help us to look at life more objectively because emotions are dulled but that doesn't mean that we are some higher consciousness (sp?). the duality is what gets me about dp/dr, that i KNOW what emotions are and they areso close but i don'tfeel them, i know i should laugh at something but idon'tfeel the urge to... enlightenment (in the buddhist sense) is a "oneness", i thinksomeone on this board said something about dp/dr being on the opposite end of enlightenment with normalcy in the middle... i believe that.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

*ihavemessedupdreams:* If smoking cannabis is supposed to 'un-hypnotise'; why are you still suffering? Your argument makes no sense to me...

And I have never been either hynotised or un-hypnotised by smoking cannabis, or by doing any other drug for that matter.

I accept that you have your beliefs, and if you think that smoking helps you there fair enough, go for it. But bleating on and on about the vitues of cannabis, and telling us all that we should smoke cannabis is incredibly irresponsible of you. Truly inappropriate in my opinion.


----------



## J. (Apr 2, 2007)

Like you start a fire with oil. That you decide to put it out with oil.


----------



## J. (Apr 2, 2007)

ihavemessedupdreams said:


> man listen, I'm not trying to make an argument here I know it is reallly really really hard to see from being so DP'd but this is the truth! how do defense meachnisem's work a women is being raped she hypnotises herself into making it look like its not really happning to her and that is what we called DEPERSONALIZATION/DERELIZATION it's so simple dude.


If it was so simple, every bodu whould be cured. So it isnt simple. The human brain is like the most complex element of the human body. Its so complex that most medication destroys more then it fixes, cause the cant control what happens.

I agree with the defence mechanisme. That is what happend. To prevent you from gooing insane, your brain shuts down.

For me it was a combo of weed alcohol caffeine stress and less sleep. 
I got really scared, and my brain protected me.

So in a way i need to un set this stat.

But not with weed!

Show me the button


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

all im saying is for you guys to at least try to unhypnotise/hypnotise yourself into things because we are the type of people that can do that (alot of you will get offense to this because then I guess if what im saying is true then that means your not as intelectual as you think) but what you are now is not the real you.

I dont mean to offend anyone but Im just saying that I strongly belive this is the answer and I wanted to share it with you guys so at least you could give it a shot. I smoked weed and I did hypnotise myself out of it (not somthing I said ok im gonna smoke weed and try to hynotise myself it didint happen like that.) what happen was i got high tryed figuring out myself like whats going on how can I fix this starting thinking deeply and then I unhypnotised myself by staring at the wall trying to take my state of mind away it actully worked but it brought out my weakness's that I didint know I had and this is after the high has worn it took me another 2hours to get back fully into my comfortable state ive been in for 6 years.
im not ready for it the other side is alot alot diffrent!


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

This isn't a question of intellect. What worked for you will not necessarily work for me. The only way I can heal is to deal with the traumas in my life which caused this. Smoking a joint and staring at a wall just doesn't cut it for me.


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

how can you deal with your traumas if there not accesible to you?


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

They are accesible.


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

how mine arent I know what happen to me but there is no feelings to the memory so no its not


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

I still remember how things have made me feel, but I have trouble in dealing with them so I switch off somewhat.

I don't suffer as much with DP as I used to, still in a constant state of DR though. I preferred the DP *sigh*


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

if i could I would drop the dp and stay dr full time


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

I guess the grass is always greener...


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Marre90 said:


> I hate myself for smoking pot, i should never have done it, i regret it so flower* hard.
> 
> Peace, marre.


 Why would you hate yourself for smoking pot? It's just needless guilt. I don't regret a goddamn thing ive done in my life but i do regret alot of things i havent done. Im currently off the weed and onto much harder and addictive drugs myself.

There was no way you could predict that pot could have caused the reaction it did in you. 99% of people that smoke pot have no problem with it you just happened to have a bad reaction and it could have happened with any drug really. I don't think it matters what drug you really take i think your reaction to the drug is what really matters.


----------



## closetome (Nov 16, 2006)

u sound like u love weed, maybe u could take a break since ur experiencing mental health problems, it will only make it worse and harder to recover from, u can always take it back up, weed makes u think deeper but you can experience peace and blisss without it too though...remember this. i would also advise against experiementing further with ecstacy, lsd and things. they don't compare with weed

bless!


----------

